
Honda Joins Cruise and GM to Build New AV - mdm_312
https://medium.com/kylevogt/honda-joins-the-party-25a945ea8805
======
Fricken
In the spring it was reported that Waymo was in talks with Honda, which was
something that has been rumoured for years, and I've been waiting for some
kind of formal announcement from the two of them. So waking up this morning to
news of GM's Cruise and Honda getting into bed together is a bomb. Who knows
if the Waymo/Honda talks are still alive.

